# jail with different release



## yueliu_32214 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all,
  Just was wondering whether a jail can run a different release than the other jail and the host. For example, can I upgrade jail A to 8.0, upgrade jail B to 7.0, while host stay at 6.2?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2010)

No. The other way around however is posible. A 8.0 host with a 7.0 and a 6.2 jail. Mind you, the kernel would be 8.0 for all jails.


----------



## yueliu_32214 (Mar 12, 2010)

How is that possible. Are all of them suppose to share the same kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2010)

yueliu_32214 said:
			
		

> How is that possible. Are all of them suppose to share the same kernel?



Not suppose, they are.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2010)

That's the whole concept of jails ... One (host) kernel to rule them all, separated (jail) worlds to serve us.


----------



## yueliu_32214 (Mar 13, 2010)

So, let make this clear, the jails can run all different release of freebsd as long as the release is supported by the host's kernel. If you are saying jail can run 6.2 and 7.0 if the host runs 8.0, that means the 8.0 kernel supports 6.2 and 7.0, right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2010)

With the proper _compat_ options in the kernel, yes. I'm sure there are _some_ things that are not 100% backward compatible (e.g. the usb subsytem?) for very old world versions, but generally this should work if you don't plan on using every single possibility of the OS in every version you're using.


----------

